# Grazing Rye - safe for bunnies??



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Is fresh grazing Rye grass safe for bunnies to eat?

I got some at the local garden centre and wanted to grow if for the rabbits mixed in with some other safe grasses and clovers.

What other types of grasses are safe for rabbits?


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah Rye grass is safe - they have it in rabbit hay sometimes. 

You can also buy timothy grass seeds

You could grow alfalfa, it is safe to feed, but should only be given in small amounts because of the high calcium content (too high for adult buns)

I would say look at the types of hay available and what grasses are used in them, then buy the seeds to grow fresh.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We grew a lot of wheat grass from seed in tubs last year for a rabbit who couldn't eat hay.

He loved it, and it grows fast!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rye grass is fine, im sure the buns will love it


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks all I have ordered some Timothy grass seeds and have some mixed clover seeds too.

Catpud - that's a good idea looking in the hay for different grasses I will do that.

Ive also got some curly kale seeds coming and I have some cabbage seeds so am hoping to grow them a feast!! 

My little plastic greenhouse is up and waiting!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Gosh, I never thought about it, I often buy Rye grass as a treat for my two.

I will check on here in future, guess I was lucky this time.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought it would be ok but just wanted to double check.

I cant wait to see what they think of it.


----------

